# Lightroom Power Online LR Workshop



## gavinseim (Nov 21, 2009)

Gavin from Seim Effects here. I'm stoked to announce the new Lightroom Power online LR workshop. There's goona be a lot of learning and it should be fun. Coming in Jan and I hope to meet some of you there.

I won't blather on. More info on the site if you're interested. Forum users can use the code _*LRFORUM *_for a nice discount :fi_lone_ranger: 

*http://prophotoshow.net/seim_effects/lightroom-power-workshop/*





​


----------

